# AIS Stage 1+ Kit?



## 719MKV.t (Aug 4, 2009)

Anyone heard of or currently running a AIS (Alocohol Injection Systems) W/M kit? I have a MKV GLI w/ intake, exhaust, Twintercooler, Revo Stage II with levels set to B-6 T-3 F-5 for now. the kit comes with 2 injectors sized for 20+ psi, the kit injects off boost vs MAF but yeah.. Heres the link...http://www.alcoholinjectionsys....html
Any advice on placement of injectors or any advice period about this kit is welcome. thanks!


----------



## 719MKV.t (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: AIS Stage 1+ Kit? (719MKV.t)*

14 Views and no comments, i guess no one has/is heard of/using AIS... well damn, I guess I'll be the test dummy. Should be in today if not then tomorrow, we'll see... I'll post up my findings lol


----------



## 719MKV.t (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: AIS Stage 1+ Kit? (719MKV.t)*

31 Views... Well the kit should be here on Friday..(hopefully)


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: AIS Stage 1+ Kit? (719MKV.t)*

Here's some info for you regarding nozzle placement...
...and here's some advice regarding non-progressive injection.
If you have further questions after taking a look at those threads, please ask, and I'm sure we can help you out.


----------



## 719MKV.t (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: AIS Stage 1+ Kit? (BLSport)*

Thanks, It helped a lil...
As for placement I have read that the best combination is 1 injector pre-turbo and one pre-throttle body/post MAF... well according to this article here http://www.alcoholinjectionsys....html


----------



## 719MKV.t (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: AIS Stage 1+ Kit? (719MKV.t)*

Heres the Kit BTW:








And Heres the link with all the details for anyone thats interested.
http://www.alcoholinjectionsys....html


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Looks cheap.


----------



## 719MKV.t (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: (BoostedDubVR6T420)*

Cheap as in Quality or price? lol


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Quality, looks like something for a Honda not a Volkswagen.


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: AIS Stage 1+ Kit? (719MKV.t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *719MKV.t* »_Thanks, It helped a lil...
As for placement I have read that the best combination is 1 injector pre-turbo and one pre-throttle body/post MAF... well according to this article here http://www.alcoholinjectionsys....html

Ah yes, the pre-turbo injection nozzle... here's a bit more info for you to consider before deciding to go this route.


----------



## 719MKV.t (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: AIS Stage 1+ Kit? (BLSport)*

Very Very Helpful Thank you!!! Still gonna run one pre-turbo and one pre-throttle body.. gonna be running 70/30 though (70 being the methanol)


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: AIS Stage 1+ Kit? (719MKV.t)*

Best of luck to you, and please keep us posted on the results of your experimentation, positive or otherwise; it's all good feedback. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 719MKV.t (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: AIS Stage 1+ Kit? (BLSport)*

Car has been in the shop for the past week and a half... coilpack caught on fire and fried one coilpack and the harness... sooo i haven't been able to put the W/M in... I should be getting the car back from VW today or tomorrow then i will start the install..


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: AIS Stage 1+ Kit? (719MKV.t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *719MKV.t* »_coilpack caught on fire and fried one coilpack and the harness


----------



## 719MKV.t (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: AIS Stage 1+ Kit? (BLSport)*

yup! but i didnt have to pay for it! YAY!


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: AIS Stage 1+ Kit? (719MKV.t)*

I wouldn't put it pre turbo or pre intercooler.


----------



## 719MKV.t (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: AIS Stage 1+ Kit? (jettatech)*

yeah, i've been reading a lot (which i F'n hate!) and it seems pretty pointless to run one pre-turbo... so ok, two pre-throttle body or just one injector period? I'm currently running 20psi, but i want to bump it up a lil....


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: AIS Stage 1+ Kit? (719MKV.t)*

At most, you should be running 1 nozzle post intercooler and 1 nozzle POST throttle body. For your setup, I would say 1 nozzle post throttle body is all you need. And by the way, 70% methanol and 30% water is highly flammable. Not a good idea to run that mixture. And probably not as effective as a 50/50 mix.
The methanol is more of a distributor/carrier for the water in these set ups. The water is what provides the large octane increases.
You should stick with what has been proven to work time and time again. I think you'll end up saving a lot of frustration and money that way.
Good luck


----------



## 719MKV.t (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: AIS Stage 1+ Kit? (TheBossQ)*

Thanks.
Yeah, I think for now I'm just gonna go with 1 injector pre-throttle body... 
Got the W/M controller wired today, nice bright a** light now set to 12psi... I'm not entirely sure when I want the W/M to kick in, i have to drive around and get a feel for it at different levels.. well, i'll post more as soon as i get some time to finish the install. 
Any further advice of placement or whatnot is greatly appreciated...


----------



## 719MKV.t (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: AIS Stage 1+ Kit? (719MKV.t)*

Well everything is in.. running one injector post MAF pre-throttle body... I think i blew a fuse though... kinda dark now and i dont have a garage so I'll check tomorrow...


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: AIS Stage 1+ Kit? (719MKV.t)*

Do you have install pics?


----------



## 719MKV.t (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: AIS Stage 1+ Kit? (TheBossQ)*

No... I totally forget about that sh** when I'm doing stuff to my car.... I'll post some up soon..


----------



## 719MKV.t (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: AIS Stage 1+ Kit? (719MKV.t)*

Soooo... decided to run injector #2 pre-turbo....so far there is a noticeable difference... Seems like when i hit 10psi (which is where i have the W/M set to inject) it hits 20psi right away.. I'll keep you guys posted on the overall outcome...


----------

